
Ask HN: Is Fastmail still worth it? - rawland
After changing their plans in Jan 2020 (and actually failing to realize the new plans [1]), I&#x27;m wondering <i>if Fastmail is still worth it</i>?<p>[1]: Many users were updated into Standard Plan from their previous plan on Jan 01, 2020 for a fee which was justified by not changing prices since 10 years. The help is still dragging behind the changing features right now which seem to not be 100% there, yet. In combination with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19242698 it makes me wonder...
======
meretext
I think so, and if I read my upgraded plan properly, it's just over $100 for 3
years? I like their sieve implementation, I like being able to host my own
domain there, and in the decade(?) or more that I've been a member, I have
never had an email issue.

It would be nice if I could automate uploads of my sieve rules, but it's not
that big a problem right now.

~~~
rawland
Assuming you are on Standard Plan: Are you able to add users to your own
domain?

Considering the sieve. Have a look at this:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20070820092733/http://wiki.fastm...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070820092733/http://wiki.fastmail.fm/index.php/SieveRecipes)
;-)

They once had a wiki with SieveRecipes.

~~~
meretext
Hmm ... I don't add users, no, it's just me, and I have no idea if I can add
users. What I do though is use different prefixes for emails with companies --
if I sign up with TMobile, for example, I'll register my email with them as
'tmobile@<mydomainname>.com' and can track them that way.

I can implement custom sieve rules on FM, and have, but I want to write a
script to generate my sieve rules and then upload them automatically, rather
than cutting and pasting.

I'd also like the ability to autoreply to senders not on my whitelist or
otherwise managed in sieve, asking them to reply with a specific text in the
Subject line so it gets to me. Most emails I don't ever want, and solicitation
or marketing cold emails I don't want, and this might enable me to not have to
even see them unless someone really wants to get my attention.

